# Charlotte Expansion Team



## ChiTownFan (Jul 16, 2002)

With the recent approval for negotiations concerning a Charlotte expansion team, I'm beginning to think that a new team will soon be in Charlotte. Because I did not pay attention to what happened when Toronto and Vancouver (now Memphis) joined the league, I'm curious how they will build their team? Is there an expansion draft, like the NFL, and would the team get the first pick in that years NBA draft? I'm not sure when the team will come to be, but wouldn't it be great for a new team to get the first pick this year and land a franchise player in LeBron James?


----------



## UNCStateGuy (Jul 17, 2002)

If Charlotte does get an expansion team it won't be in time for the 2003 draft. And, in Toronto and Vancouver's case, they didn't recieve the first pick in the draft.


----------



## MAVSFAN (Jun 12, 2002)

Charlotte will probably have the same time frame as the NFL's Houston Texans did in building their team.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

I think toronto and vancouver got the #6 and 7 picks for the first year.


----------

